# Green T Kidding Thread 2017



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

First up Pinky, due February 1-6. She was accidentally bred to Ebony, our standard buck.  This will be her second freshening. 

Next is Jenny, due March 13. Also bred to Eb. She had trips last year, I'm hoping she has twins this year. The runt was a little weak and had trouble drinking enough. This will her fourth freshening. 

And then is Honey, due April 9. Bred to Eb as well. She had twins last year as a FF. 

I was actually only going to breed Jenny this year. Eb got out and bred Hon and I have no idea how he got Pinky, but whatever. 

Naming scheme for this year is ice cream flavors. Any ideas are much appreciated 

Here are some photos. First Pinky, then Jenny, then Honey, and last, Ebony.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Pinky is so cute! Good luck!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

All of them are beautiful! And I love the ice cream theme. How about Rocky Rhode for a buck?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The-Goat-Posse said:


> All of them are beautiful! And I love the ice cream theme. How about Rocky Rhode for a buck?


It's on the list  
IF we get buck twins (and I'm hoping we don't) we're planning on naming them Rocky Road and Moose Tracks.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

The-Goat-Posse said:


> All of them are beautiful! And I love the ice cream theme. How about Rocky Rhode for a buck?


haha that was my first thought too. Rocky road and heavenly hash are my all time favorite ice creams.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Honey looks good!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Some photos from today.

Pinky's first possible due date is in 24 days!!!! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How exciting I love baby goats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

More photos. Pinky is really getting big. Honey's getting big as well, and she still has three months to go. Here's hoping she doesn't have too many.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Your buck is handsome! Is Pinky a ND? Have you had a situation similar to hers before (accidental breeding to bigger buck) ? Are the kiddings always difficult when that happens?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, ND. 

No, never had anything like this happen. All I've read about it is that the kids often turn out too big. Thankfully, this is her second kidding, so she somewhat knows what she's doing. 

I think she will be ok, at the ultrasound the vet said the kids were small, she's not eating much grain, and it's very likely she'll have trips (smaller babies).


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I do breeding with pygmy does and Kiko bucks and they all turn out fine even the singles but thankfully my girls have waited this year to let me be there and if I walk out the scream like get back here


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Was just curious as I have a unregistered ND that I bred with my ND buck but she is seems small . I am almost suspicious that someone may have fibbed and she is possibly part pygmy. I have been freaking out over complications--- this incident is calming me a little and I hope everything goes super smoothly! She is adorbs.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It seems like Pinky gets wider daily. Her udder has definitely gotten bigger dice yesterday. 21-26 days to go.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

GoatMama123 said:


> Was just curious as I have a unregistered ND that I bred with my ND buck but she is seems small . I am almost suspicious that someone may have fibbed and she is possibly part pygmy. I have been freaking out over complications--- this incident is calming me a little and I hope everything goes super smoothly! She is adorbs.


Pygmies are actually bigger than ND's are so I say they were telling the truth


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Who is that goat next to Pinky?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Song. And then Dwopple next to her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They've gotten big!! I guess they're close to a year now?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep. They'll be a year in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pinks today. She's just getting bigger and bigger :shocked:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! She is big!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

12 days to go :leap::leap::leap:

Photos from today -

















Honey was actually bred a few weeks before I thought - she was bred and then went into heat and was bred again she's progressing like she was bred the first time. Softening ligs, getting fatter.

















And here is Jenny. She's also getting bigger. Ligs are still hard.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pinky looking close!! So when is Honey actually due?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

March 21


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Pinky is huge! Lol. Happy kidding!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Gorgeous girls!  As others have said, Pinky is _huge_, LOL. Fingers crossed for nice, easy kiddings, healthy moms and kids, and lots of doelings for you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, so I had originally calculated Pink's due date for day 150. Her actually due date (day 145) is in 5-10 days!!!!! :leap: :leap: 

Ligs totally gone (same as last time - she fully looses her ligs 1 1/2 - 2 weeks before kidding). Her udder still has some filling to do, but I'm pretty sure she filled pretty close to kidding last year. Sorta bummed I didn't watch her more closely last year, but she kidded four days after my mom had her baby, to give you an idea of how crazy our schedule was :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Photos from today. I finally felt some babies!!!  
She hasn't been letting me do that much poking and prodding. Pinks is always in a foul mood while pregnant :lol: 
4-9 days to go.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, really weird behavior from Pinky. She won't quit provoking the herd queen. (See my thread "Really weird behavior from pregnant doe" for details.)

She's super restless, ligs gone (per usual), but her udder still has some filling to do.

Current photos:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow she is going to be soon!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nothing new today. Udder still filling slowly.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I think it crazy how quick they fill up the day they give birth! I bet the kids will be gorgeous!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How's Pinky?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Still not giving them up :lol: 

I really hope she holds off until Thursday or surprises me today, we're going to be gone all day Wednesday. She'll probably just go ahead and have them right after we leave :hair:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope she kids when you're at home, that's definitely not a birth you want to miss, in case something goes wrong!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Today is her last possible due date. 

I managed to arrange everything so that I can run home around lunchtime tomorrow to check on her. :leap:
Big relief. 

Here are some photos.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Side note, that black thing on her thigh is a leaf


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No babies. Phew


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't ya love the waiting game? :wink:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Noooooo!!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hahahaha......:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She loves you though, that's why she does it:lol:
I think their ultimate goal is to make our lives...._interesting_


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Still nothing :GAAH:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, it gets down to 23 tonight. Maybe she should hold onto them for a few more days :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love your girls, they are lovely!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have been waiting on her to have babies forever!!!! haha I can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I wonder if they somehow know how many people are waiting anxiously for them to kid and purposely stretch it out even longer:lol:
Crazy goat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We are three days past her last possible due date and not looking much closer. I guess I miscalculated :scratch:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> We are three days past her last possible due date and not looking much closer. I guess I miscalculated :scratch:


It seems like so many of us have had the same problem this year. These goats are being so mean! I hope she goes soon for you:shrug:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's just waiting till you let your guard down, then she'll pop 'em out when you leave!
Just _pretend_ to forget about her and tell her you've decided she's not pregnant after all and just fat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Last week we told her we'd be gone over the weekend, but of course she would be fine until we got back. She didn't fall for it :lol::lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Any changes yet? How is Pinky?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nothing :GAAH: 
Lovely day today, too :/ 

I'll get some more photos tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh how frustrating! We've had some girls go 5 days over on several occasions. and drives me crazy! I hope she gives up her babies for you soon! But sounds like for now she is sticking to the doe code of honor!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She did the same thing last year, only I didn't have a due date. The ways she likes to have no ligs, and a huge udder for weeks just drives me insane. 

I think I might have gotten the due date wrong. It was a pretty rough estimate anyway. Oh well.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I feel your pain! Lily was progressing nicely, then she just stopped. Nothing in 2 weeks. I have no due date on her either.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Photos from today. Thie poor girl has so much baby in her (not sure if it's number or size ) that she has trouble breathing even while standing up. For a few weeks, she's been having trouble breathing while lying down, but now she grunts and groans all the time


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

And some photos of Jenny and Honey.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my, Pinky is enormous! Hopefully it's a lot of small kids!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pinky can't hold them that much longer! I hope she kids for you soon!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

That is it Pinky it's not funny anymore! Let those babies go! ahaha


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Honey is looking pretty big too!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pink has been having small amounts of white and brownish yellow discharge the last day or two. No other changes. 

My sanity is slipping away from me at an alarming rate :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

'bout time you lost it. Mine's been gone awhile:ROFL:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine flew over my head a few days ago :lol: Glad I'm not the only one! We must be getting close!! lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

margaret said:


> 'bout time you lost it. Mine's been gone awhile:ROFL:


Hey, but you already have kids!!!! I am on the pitiful state of BABY-GOAT-LESS :mecry:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good point:lol: I might pine away and die if I didn't!

Come on Pinky, give them up. You've tortured her long enough!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lololol. It gets down into the 20s tonight. I keep switching between quick, have them in the good weather now, and ok don't let go for three days :lol: I think I'm good with babies anytime now though :lol:

Some photos


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay pinky, don't hurt yourself trying to keep them in longer  She sure looks close!! And goo is always a good sign


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Her head looks green in the second pic :lol: Oh, I guess its the hay :wink:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, she gets alfalfa powder all over whenever I open a new bale


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hehe, cute :laugh:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nothing today :wallbang:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No due date is the worst!! Ugh. When was the date you had originally calculated?
Maybe she got bred a cycle later.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Original calculation was for late January. I didn't see her go into heat after the date that was calculated from. I guess that's probably what happened though. Which means I'll have three does kidding pretty close together. :/


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They like to clump.

They probably figured if there was only 3 of them they had better all kid together as that would cause the most trouble


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm in the same boat, I thought my does were due late Jan, well that time came and passed. Now its Feb.10, and we're still waiting :hammer: I hope she goes before the others!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh I know the frustration of not having a due date! Hopefully she will kid soon and end the suspense!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No babies yet. Her udder is just a smidge fuller. She had a fair amount of white discharge today. 

I broke or sprained my ankle Friday (doctor couldn't tell from the x ray) so I didn't go out to see her for 3-4 days. I was shocked she didn't kid while I was immobile :lol: I'm technically not supposed to be mobile yet, but whatever :lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Man! Is she mean!! All our goats are driving us ridiculously crazy this year!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

More white goop and no udder changes. 

This goat is going to send me to an early grave :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey, goop is good:lol:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I just read through this whole thread! From all the anticipation that I saw, I hoped that Pinky kidded, but it looks like you are still waiting. :shocked: Let's hope for a safe delivery of kids (whenever she feels the time is right:shades:!) Unknown due dates make me really anxious!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, unknown due dates are AWFUL!!! 

So, checking through my records. I had originally thought that she was due feb 19-21. Not sure why I decided otherwise :scratch: Maybe that is her actual due date. Who knows :lol: If it is, we have 4-6 days. 

ETA - 

Jenny is due in 25 days, Hon in 33.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following! Come on, girl!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her udder has grown a good bit. Still not full though.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She sure is cute.....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her udder is even bigger today than it was yesterday, but still not full. Maybe she'll go tomorrow.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Any update?  She sure is dragging it out!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her udder is even fuller. 

She's super chatty - and she's my quietest doe. 

And she has some discharge. 

Maybe soon :leap::leap::leap:


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Maybe our tricky goats will have them the same day!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Water broke. Then she had a red bag come out and break. Same as last year. Definitely kids on the way


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Right now..


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Right now..


Yassssss!!!! Come on babies! Seems to be a big day for kidding lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We have a black doeling!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

And another doeling, black and white. They are huge.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

YAY!!! :fireworks::fireworks:

Must-Have-Pictures!!! ;-)


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Black Cherry and Cookies n Creme


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Congrats!!! So adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, whole story. 

We went out at maybe 8:30 to check on her. 

Same signs as usual. We were like, meh maybe tomorrow. 

And then she lay down and started pushing. :shocked: 

Water broke. 

20 mins later we had Cherry. 

And then 15 mins later we had Cookies. 

It went a LOT faster than last year. Cherry and Cookie are really big, I had to pull on Cherry a little but other than that she did it all herself


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Another awful photo :lol:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are adorable. I thought she had at least triplets! They look to be big kids though.
Congrats!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh wow, they are really big!! Did you get weights?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No, I didn't. I might weigh them today though 

Photos -


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It might just be because they're standing next to Pinky, but they look really big.
They're adorable I love Cookies N Creme!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She looks like Oreo, and Oreo is her great grand dam  We thought cookies n cream was a very fitting name. 

I weighed them. Cookies looks bigger, but she weighs 5 lbs 14 oz and Cherry weighs 6 lbs 9 oz.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, they are SO ADORABLE!!! :-D

Congrats!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The girls are doing really well. Super active and nursing fairly well. They have long Alpine legs, and she has a huge udder on a short body, so they have to go on their knees to drink already. 

I'm so glad she finally kidded. Beginning of a warm streak too


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay Pinky!!!!! They are so adorable!! Congraaaatttttsss!!! 
I'm so glad she finally went for you too...:wink:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So adorable! Congratulations, I'm glad she finally went for you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Jenny is due in 20 days. She's usually pretty good at not dragging it out as long as Pinky does


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're lovely. And whew! I'm glad she didn't have problems kidding. I know you were really worried once you realized she was bred.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, that was a HUGE relief


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

18 days to go  Still no udder development, but she usually starts to build her udder 2 weeks out from kidding - so 4 days until I can expect udder development. Ligs are softening up just a little.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable, congrats.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Pinky is so cute and Cookies n Cream has awesome coloring!! Especially for a girl. It always seems like the super splashy ones are boys  I thought for sure she had quads. Her belly looked like a pregnant Boer's belly! So glad that she didn't have any trouble with those big babies!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Did Pinky really lose her ligaments weeks before kidding?? I have never heard of that happening!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, she did  I never had either. That, combined with no due date, is just awful!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

omg I am in love!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yep, she did  I never had either. That, combined with no due date, is just awful!


That would drive me nuts!! I only have "guess dates" for 2 of my girls this year and I think I will probably lose my mind when we get closer to kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

13 days left on Jenny! :leap: 
Can't wait for some full Alpine kids again - last year it was all NDs and ND crosses


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You should keep one.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We've been thinking about keeping a doeling to see how Eb's kids milk, and then sell her as a FF. We'll see what Jenny gives us


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ligs softening up a little, and barely noticeable udder development from both Jenny and Honey.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Just remember they're getting closer!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

8 days


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Looking good, can't wait for more baby pics!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm thinking Jenny had a 5 day heat and was bred when Eb jumped the fence and got Hon. She usually starts developing her udder 2 weeks from kidding on the dot. We're one week out and still almost no udder development. At two weeks from Hon's due date, that might be it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, well. Her udder is noticeably bigger since earlier today. She might just fill really last minute to mess with me :lol:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Of course!! ;-)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, nothing new. :GAAH: She'd have to really fill quick if she was going to up and decide to be due in 4 days. I'm guessing she's due the same as Hon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.  :sigh: :doh:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is most certainly not due today. 

So eight days for both of them. Never had two does due this close together, should be interesting.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

4 days :stars:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Photos.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Mommas are looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting there.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Jenny kidded a huge single buckling without warning! Photos to come


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I love it when they kid unexpectedly lol it's nice to not be tortured every once in awhile. Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's having trouble wrapping his little mind around bottle feeding. 

His name is Moose Tracks.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Just curious as to why you're bottle feeding


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> He's having trouble wrapping his little mind around bottle feeding.
> 
> His name is Moose Tracks.
> View attachment 115833
> ...


I love the name, that's my favorite Ice cream!
He's adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> Just curious as to why you're bottle feeding


Because I just found out that the dam has CAE and I don't want the kids to contract it. My other doe left to kid has just tested positive as well, I will doing the same for her kids.

You can read the whole story here:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/getting-results-back-today-191314/

Personally, I hate bottle feeding. Ick. But in cases such as this, it must be done. Jenny will be doing all the care of Moose, only difference is he won't be getting his milk from her. So far so good


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh I'm sorry to hear that! I wasn't trying to shame you I would have done the same thing!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's ok, I totally understand!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats! He looks big!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, Jenny had a tough time  I'm going to weigh him tomorrow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, and. He's doing very well on the bottle now :leap:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Moose weighs 9 lbs 9 oz. He's a big dude 

Nothing new from Honey. She's a day overdue now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Photos...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Awww! I love the stripes down his legs


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This waiting game is driving me nuts. Honey has decided she's gonna go for her second due date of April 9. Whatever. 

Jenny is really depressed. She truly understands a lot. She's been trying to separate Moose from his bottle and continues to push him towards her udder  She has a look that just says "I know what you're doing, but there's nothing I can do". It really hurts. She's not loud or mean out anything. Just depressed, not eatting much, and being super protective over her baby. This bottle feeding rubbish is breaking my heart :tears:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think that's why alot of breeders take them away before the moms even see them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, but I think that'd be even harder on her  This is her fourth kidding, all those in the past have been dam raised.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Is Jenny doing any better?
They really actually do better with total separation. I've done both.
When you separate instantly, they forget about the kids. Usually within 24 hours they never even remember they had kids. 
I got Clematis when she was 7, and she'd always been allowed to raise her kids, but she was perfectly fine when I pulled them


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, she's doing well now. Production is back up and she's eating again


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nine days until Honey's due!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay!!! All your kids are gorgeous


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Six days. 

When Honey isn't pregnant, I trim her every 1-2 weeks. But during pregnancy, I don't trim past 3 months pregnant to prevent possible miscarriage. Well, Honey's limping now because her hooves are so overgrown  It's awful. I just hope she goes early.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Why don't you trim hooves? I do it when mine are pregnant even in late term.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> Why don't you trim hooves? I do it when mine are pregnant even in late term.


I don't know if this is OP's reason, but for me, I don't trim if the doe is huuuge and just wouldn't be comfortable standing on three legs, or if she's a fighter because I don't want to put her through that stress. Sometimes I can get them when they are just laying down in the pen and trim their hooves.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I also don't trim hooves on a heavily bred doe. It puts pressure on their abdomen and isn't necessary.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> Why don't you trim hooves?...





Suzanne_Tyler said:


> .....to prevent possible miscarriage.....


When they're kicking with those rear legs like crazy, a well aimed kick can kill a kid. And boy, is Honey a real kicker.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh that makes total sinse! I have only one that will kick the fire out of you but she's never been pregnant (waiting for my buck to get intrested!) My others are great at getting hooves trimmed. I'll keep that in mind for anymore late term does!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

how's honey today?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nothing new really. Ligs softening some, udder filling very slowly. It's day 146 today.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Due today, right?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep  Still nothing though!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Day 151. Still nothing :GAAH:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

she sure is holding hers kids hostage


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Day 153. Still. Nothing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Udder tight, ligs are gone. Maybe today :leap:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So excited for you!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

yay! Let's go Honey!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Discharge, being vocal, contractions


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Buck/doe twins. Both cou blanc. Photo to come


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Breyers and Bluebell. Breyers has smooth fur and Bluebell is curly.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

They're gorgeous


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable
Are you going to keep the doe?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's already reserved  The person wanted two doelings though, maybe she will pass and I'll get to keep her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I had a reservation on Heart, and the person backed out because she'd wanted two.

How does Honey's udder look?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It looks amazing. I'll get some photos


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

More baby photos


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are SO cute! I love Alpines.  Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, well that took forever lol. Photos of Honey's udder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

margaret said:


> I had a reservation on Heart, and the person backed out because she'd wanted two. ..


Well, they never responded to my texts or calls. So I'm keeping her


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like her udder!!


----------

